
Black and Hispanic residents disproportionately targeted for jaywalking in NYC - nutshell89
https://www.cityandstateny.com/articles/politics/new-york-city/black-and-hispanic-residents-targeted-jaywalking-nyc.html
======
colechristensen
This is hardly relevant. In a city of nine million people, about one ticket
per day was given out total. A sense of proportion is important.

